# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Tomato frog gone wild

## Robbie

One of my large female tomato frogs has acted strangely in the last couple months. We had a long brutal winter where I live and around early June as the weather warmed and we opened our windows again she must have caught the breeze and sensed the change of seasons or something. See, I have these arrangements in their enclosure; large turtle shell, flowers (fake), coconut hut. One time I look in on her and she's sitting on the turtle shell, the next time she's somehow mounted herself on a fairly flimsy flower. Then I hear her while I'm sleeping, hopping and splashing around and looking like she's trying to climb out like its some kind of call of the wild. Shortly after I changed her tank with fresh soil and moved and added arrangements to see if it would change anything. It did a little. But last night she thought she was a tree, or something. She was flat against the glass, about half an inch away from the soil, with nothing seemingly supporting her mass. Her appetite has increased since the winter. So is she just a little freak?

----------


## Amy

It sounds like something Mau be stressing her out and causing her to try to find an escape.  Any pictures of her and the tank?

----------


## Carlos

Hi Robbie!  Myself would check all parameters are OK and try to remember if you changed anything when frog started new behavior (water source, substrate type, etc.).  If all checks out, maybe moving tank to another location might help calming frog down  :Smile:  .

----------


## Robbie

for some reason I keep getting a loading icon while uploading a picture. She's calmed down today. Not eating much, just two crickets. I'm keeping a close eye on her.

----------


## Robbie

I don't know still what caused it. Now she's in the borrowed in and has been calm since then. I can't really move her unfortunately, no spot left to move to. But I'll keep monitoring her.

----------


## Robbie

I've always been able to upload images before but lately I'm getting the windows blue/green little loading circle from the moment I click on the image icon. What could be causing this?

----------


## Carlos

Hi Robbie!  How is tomato frog doing?  Forum Admin is aware of picture loading issues; myself use a Photobucket account to generate links and just paste the image link directly to post  :Smile:  .

----------


## Robbie

> Hi Robbie!  How is tomato frog doing?  Forum Admin is aware of picture loading issues; myself use a Photobucket account to generate links and just paste the image link directly to post  .



She's doing pretty good. Appetite is good. She less often jumps towards the glass. Course as I say that she just did. Last time I tried to pick her up after word an she puffed out and hissed at me. She was under the dirt for days but she's come to the glass tonight.

----------

